# Red Ring on Pup - Help?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know what it could be, but I would dab with some neosporin tonight and then take her in in the am if it's not gone.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, I can't be very helpful. But I do know that even on Frontline Plus, I removed 3 attached and engorged deer ticks from Rookie last week. So I wouldn't entirely rule that out.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

could be a tick bite - frontline won't prevent a tick from attaching, it just kills it once it does attach


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

If it is a tick bite, is that the spot it would've bitten? Is that why there is a mark?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My guess would be ring worm.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've seen ringworm and the bullseye rash from a Deer tick. It could be either. When I had Lyme, the rash spread out, still in a circular form, but the band widened as it faded with the small red dot still in the center. By the time mine faded completely, it was about 4-5 inches in diameter. The ringworm my niece had never spread out larger than an inch or two across. Hope this helps.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it could be a tick bite, it's got a mark in the middle, that's what makes me think of a tick bite.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

My vote is ringworm..


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Assuming it is a tick bite, would it be best to get to the vet tomorrow or wait until Monday? The reason I ask is that we're away right now and I'm just not sure if I should wait to see our own vet on Monday or visit someone here....

Thanks everyone for your responses. Ringworm, I can deal with. Tick bites are a new territory for me....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If it's a tick bite, it can easily wait until Monday. If it doesn't look any worse tomorrow, I'd wait and go to my own vet on Monday. JMO


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So what was it?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't see this before Kim, but that's a classic bulls eye mark from a tick...I know you said that her lyme test was negative...so that's strange...


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh!! I hope you figure out what it is. Let us know!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

It's still a mystery what this was. She was tested for Lyme disease (etc.) this weekend and it came back negative. A short while before this ring appeared there was a spider crawling near her so we're guessing this may have just been a spider bite???

If this was a tick bite, is it possible that it has been too soon to show up on the test? (This happened late October, I think.)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was very curious. Let us know if you ever figure out the mystery!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Lyme is notorious for false negatives canine and human...test and retest. I had lyme's last spring and tested twice negative. I had the bullseye rash, flu like symptoms and enlarged lymph nodes. I was treated with a 6 week course of doxycycline and all the symptoms went away.

My Sam had lyme's at age 6. He did test positive right away, but they thought he'd had it at least 6 months before I caught it. His right front leg would go lame for a day or two and then be fine. I checked for injury and found lyme's. Some dog's never show symptoms. I was told that Lyme's hides in the body and can emerge at any time.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Lyme is notorious for false negatives canine and human...test and retest. I had lyme's last spring and tested twice negative. I had the bullseye rash, flu like symptoms and enlarged lymph nodes. I was treated with a 6 week course of doxycycline and all the symptoms went away.
> 
> My Sam had lyme's at age 6. He did test positive right away, but they thought he'd had it at least 6 months before I caught it. His right front leg would go lame for a day or two and then be fine. I checked for injury and found lyme's. Some dog's never show symptoms. I was told that Lyme's hides in the body and can emerge at any time.


That's very good to know. I wonder how soon I should have her checked again?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My dog Misty had the EXACT same ring on her, I never thought about a tick bite...I saw it after we got back from our walk on the beach...that was probably 6 -7 months ago. I hope its not a tick bite...can you PLEASE let me know after you take your pup to the vet? It looked EXACTLY the same...
Does anyone know if its to late to take Misty to the vet and have that test? Is it to late to treat Lyme? I just assumed it was a spider bite. It went away within a day or so, its hard to remember. Now I feel like a TERRIBLE Mom..we are in CA..I grew jup on the east coast(NY) and didnt think ticks were a problem in CA...
Thank you so much for posting KRayl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It is believed that Sam was exposed to Lyme 6-8 months before he showed symptoms, but not all dogs show symptoms. It hides in the body and can emerge at any time. You are not too late to be tested or to be re-tested. The problem is that Lyme's has a high incidence of false negative. 

When I had Lyme's myself, I found the tick, had the rash and symptoms but tested negative twice. My doctor still treated me for Lyme's anyway...and the tick that bit me was NOT a deer tick. It was a normal brown tick.

& Don't feel like a terrible MOM. You're not...and it could be just a simple bug bite.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

amy22 said:


> My dog Misty had the EXACT same ring on her, I never thought about a tick bite...I saw it after we got back from our walk on the beach...that was probably 6 -7 months ago. I hope its not a tick bite...can you PLEASE let me know after you take your pup to the vet? It looked EXACTLY the same...
> Does anyone know if its to late to take Misty to the vet and have that test? Is it to late to treat Lyme? I just assumed it was a spider bite. It went away within a day or so, its hard to remember. Now I feel like a TERRIBLE Mom..we are in CA..I grew jup on the east coast(NY) and didnt think ticks were a problem in CA...
> Thank you so much for posting KRayl.


Hi there. :wave:

Wish I had some helpful information for you, but I don't. Avery was tested for Lyme disease this past Saturday and it came back negative. She's recently been showing a bit of discomfort in her back legs so we were wondering if it could've been Lyme .... but according to the test, it's not. I'm wondering now if we should have her retested. If I find anything else out, I will let you know!

Others here are MUCH more helpful than I am - I'm very much a newbie when it comes to all this but if you read back a bit in this post, I'm sure it'll answer some of your questions. 

There's also another thread going on right now that might helpful: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=48918


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What are your Vet's recomendations?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

A negative Lyme's test is not uncommon. She could still have Lyme's. I'd ask for another check. If she were exposed recently, the bacteria might not be in levels high enough to show up in blood work. That's what happened to me. I was treated for Lyme's anyway and my symptoms went away. I'm told false negatives are common in human and canine. When my Sam had lyme's he did test a strong positive, but he'd been exposed for 6-8 months before he showed signs...lameness in his right front leg. He too was treated with doxycycline and was fine. 

Can't hurt to have another blood test in a month and see.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Judi said:


> What are your Vet's recomendations?


Well, my current vet recommended testing her this coming Friday when she's there to be spayed. I wasn't okay with that (if she's sick, I won't have her spayed) so another vet was recommended to us. We brought Avery in to the other vet this past weekend (which is when she was tested for Lyme) and they did not recommend a follow up test. I'm only learning here on the forum that it's not uncommon for a false negative. (Thank goodness for this forum! :yes 

Long story short, we're in between vet's right now. I don't think we'll be returning to either of the places mentioned above but we're keeping an incredibly close eye on Avery and once we meet with our new vet, we'll be asking them to retest her, for sure.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I really like and appreciate this forum but sometimes a bit of ignorance can be "bliss"! Too much info thrown at you can really make you physically sick as well as emotionall ill as well. If I am upset, I sometimes get stomach aches. Did you ask the Vet who wanted to give her the blood test when she is spayed if it is safe? How much do you trust this Vet? Maybe it's not a bad idea.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Judi said:


> I really like and appreciate this forum but sometimes a bit of ignorance can be "bliss"! Too much info thrown at you can really make you physically sick as well as emotionall ill as well. If I am upset, I sometimes get stomach aches. Did you ask the Vet who wanted to give her the blood test when she is spayed if it is safe? How much do you trust this Vet? Maybe it's not a bad idea.


Do I trust my current vet? Well, not so much. Over the last few years (even prior to taking Avery there - we also have 3 cats) I have received a lot of mixed messages and different answers. They're great people but they're just not the best match for us. My current vet isn't the one who tested Avery for Lyme disease. It was another vet who tested Avery and they came recommended by someone I trust. It's difficult to form my own opinion since I've only been there once but they seemed trustworthy.

I agree with you that, "ignorance is bliss". I do tend to get wrapped up in the details and the "what if's" and all the information - there's all kinds of contradicting information all over the internet, etc. and yep, it makes me a tad crazy :crazy: ! 

The best I can do is educate myself to make informed decisions. Since the 'dog world' is still very new to me, it helps to have a place like this to come to for advise, direction and opinions. This forum has helped me tremendously!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

The dog world isn't new to me but there are times I still need help.
There is so much to learn and remember!
I think I might go with the Vet that I trust, if I were you.
It is good to do research to some extent, but unless you are a Dr., some things we read are quite confusing. Personally, I wouldn't go solely on my judgement alone. You need a Vet you can really trust.
I really hope I have helped you in some way.
I tried. Good luck and please keep me posted.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Judi said:


> The dog world isn't new to me but there are times I still need help.
> There is so much to learn and remember!
> I think I might go with the Vet that I trust, if I were you.
> It is good to do research to some extent, but unless you are a Dr., some things we read are quite confusing. Personally, I wouldn't go solely on my judgement alone. You need a Vet you can really trust.
> ...


I'll definitely keep you posted. Thank you for all your help! I appreciate it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has the blood test been sent out to a lab? Robbie tested negative for Lymes at the vet's office with the snap test. I asked them to send the test out to a lab because he was showing symptoms. My vet was very surprised when he got the lab report back and Robbie tested a strong positive in the lab test. He immediately prescribed the required medication and Robbie improved quickly.

Ask your vet to send the blood test out to a lab.


----------

